# GAME 22: Wednesday 12/10 vs. Seattle



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Fresh off an astounding 22 point victory vs. the Jazz, the Celtics will be back in their home whites for a game against the SuperSonics. What's odd is that the box score makes it look like it wasn't really a blowout as there was one terrific line and then some decent ones, but nothing that really jumps out at you. The Cs got an off game from Paul Pierce, nothing of note from Jiri Welsch, and four TOs and four fouls from Jumaine Jones in 6 minutes. I know I know, lets trade that bum Jones because cearly those 71 minutes he's had thus far are enough for us to judge him and the two good years he had in Cleveland actually were just figments of our imagination. 

The SuperSonics have the best team website I've seen thus far in the season. They also have some ugly, ugly pictures on it. Seriously, go check out the pictures they have of Calvin Booth, Antonio Daniels, Reggie Evans, Ronal Murray, and Vitaly Potapenko. You'll find them in the banner across the top. Another thing of note is that the side banner usually features the top stars on the team, but that's not true of Seattle. They have pictures of the SuperSonics from the days of yore, such as Nate McMillian (now the coach, that makes sense), Gus Williams, Dennis Johnson, and what appears to be an all-star game photo of Jack Sikma. Though it is interesting to see that they, and many other teams for that matter, went though generations with the same uniforms, but now they change uniforms like it was their hobby.

As for the SuperSonics of today, they last played on Sunday and lost to Toronto by 10 to fall to 9-8 on the season. Vladimir Radmanovic and Rashard Lewis led the team in scoring with 20 each. Rashard went 8-10 from the line. Both forwards also had seven rebounds. Brent Barry had 16 points and Antonio Daniels 14. Jerome James had 9 boards and 7 points. Ronald Murray, who some thought would be taking over Ray Allen's starting role on a permanet basis put up a whole zero points, which is only a little under his season average of 18.9. 

Can the Celtics take their consecutive victories and make them into a winning streak? That would be huge infront of a home crowd that is sure to have a bit more pep in their step now that the Celtics have actually won two in a row.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I just want to say that you make the best game threads!

:allhail:


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Like I said before they WILL LOSE because I don't have confidence on this team yet. But, frankly I want them to win. Well. New Jersey can win against them, why can't we? I am not saying we are on the same level as Nets but we can beat Sonics. C'mon guys, cheer for our C's tomorrow. Hope they rip them off like what they did to Utah.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I wish the game was in Seattle....*

Because they will lose at home....Also, they got blown out in NJ, so none of their starters played more than 24 minutes. This team can shoot the 3, which means they'll beat us by 8 or 10 or so.

Bring back the black shoes!!!


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

Damn.... yall have absolutely no hope in the Celtics..

sad to see people on the Celtics board thinkin they're gonna lose every game..

We got this one tonight..

GO C"S !!1!!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JBone4eva</b>!
> Damn.... yall have absolutely no hope in the Celtics..
> 
> sad to see people on the Celtics board thinkin they're gonna lose every game..
> ...


we're just realistic.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Encouraged, but realistic*

No, I am really pleased with the way the team has played the last couple of nights. 

I just know they don't play well in Boston anymore. If we played in Seattle, we'd beat 'em. We are going to lose tonight. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Vinnie Gets Revenge?*

Wouldn't it be nice to see Vin Baker destroy Seattle tonight with a 25 and 10 game in a Celtics victory? Those fans were pretty vicious to Vin during his time there.

I hope they like Vitaly Potapenko and going to the lottery. I hope we kick their latte-drinking arses tonight.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I just :gopray: that Potapenko doesnt have another triple double tonight! :uhoh:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Vitaly*

Look, Vitaly could kill us. But Joe Forte has a better shot of getting a triple-double tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

After the last game I'm starting to believe, because that was our best game of the year, it reminded me of last years C's. That was the only good one we had this year, where one could really watch it with passion...like last year for example. I hope we can build on that, but I want to get in the lottery too, because this team doesn't have very much right now.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Lotto?, do we really need another young talent to sit on our bench?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Vitaly*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Look, Vitaly could kill us. But Joe Forte has a better shot of getting a triple-double tonight.


Mark my words, I bet we make Vitaly look like Brad Miller tonight


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Focus*

Look, if you want to start a Vitaly thread, go ahead. My point was that maybe Vinnie (if he has recovered from the flu) would stick it to these guys and their punk fans.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I wonder if Vinny is even better yet, that flu is supposed to be pretty viscious! I hope he is because, even though we did win the last 2 games, I think we are a MUCH better team when Vinny is on the floor and I'm not sure how long Raef's knees will hold up with more playing time.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

GO GO GO VINNY


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> Lotto?, do we really need another young talent to sit on our bench?








No we don't, we have too many of those.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> Lotto?, do we really need another young talent to sit on our bench?


Only if we get a new coach to sit there with him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd rather him sit on our bench then be with another team and kill us.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*To whom are you referring?*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I'd rather him sit on our bench then be with another team and kill us.


Just curious....

And no, the lottery is not a good idea. There are no Yaos, Shaqs, LeBrons, etc. this year. We can do just fine with our four draft picks, thank you very much. I think it is important to give Banks, Kedrick, Welsch, etc. experience in the playoffs if we can get there, which appears unlikely.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Only if we get a new coach to sit there with him.


Danny said today that "OB isn't going anywhere", the translation is he's as good as gone.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: To whom are you referring?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious....
> ...


I'd be happy with a Bosh, or Zach Randolph.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Bosh or Randolph*

Yeah, I'd be happy too...And I think Danny could get a guy with the picks...I mean, where did Randolph go...21 overall in a weak draft?

Danny has two first rounders. We'll see.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

One thing I usually mention in the first post is when the opponents most recent game prior to the Celtics game is. I forgot about that this time. I was too busy fixating on the website. The Sonics most recent game was last night at New Jersey and the Nets, quite frankly, slapped the taste out of their mouth. The final score was a 13 point beating, but in garbage time, Seattle put up the last 18 points. That's right ladies and gentlemen, they put up the last 18 points and STILL lost by 13. The Nets were up by 31 and stopped caring. Jason Kidd only played three quarters. 

The Sonics effort, if you want to call it that, was led by Ronald Murray and his Reggie Millerian 27 points, 2 assists, 0 rebounds, 1 steal, and 1 block. Murray should 4 of 7 from three and 11 of 20 overall. Luke Ridnour had 10 point and shot 2-4 from three. Reggie Evans had 11 rebounds to lead the team in that department. The team shot 12-26 from three, 46%. 

This creates an interesting dynamic that could determine which way the game goes for the Celtics. They could be feeling sorry for themselves and licking their wounds and get the taste slapped out of their mouths again, or they could come into Boston determined to make a statement that they don't suck royally and come out firing on all cylinders.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Can they win tonight?? I hope so.
Sonics is not a good rebounding team, so they better get aggresive.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

GO JIRI, You are my man!!!
He's playing well so far. Good sign.
Who likes the way Jiri is playing right now?
I would say I do.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Where is Banks btw? He's not playing. What's going on between Banks and Obie? I heard there ware a rift between them. Is that true?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Anytime that Ridnour fellow is on the floor, the lineup should include Jiri at the point, Pierce at the two, EWill at SF, and whatever combo of LaFrentz, Baker, Blount, and Battie OB desires at that moment. He has no chance against bigger guys.Also, the match-up of Jiri and Brent Barry is interesting to see, its what he is now vs. what he is to become.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

What's going on with PP? He's smoking fire man.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> What's going on with PP? He's smoking fire man.


Its one of those times where Pierce has a REALLY hot game and the C's win, like last year, if Pierce or Walker were hot we definitly would have won....

I hate what we are doing with Brown, he's played 8+ minutes but has had 4 touches. 

"Larry Bird was the slowest man in the world playing the game" -Tommy Heinsohn.  great quote.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

No more melt down C's


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW Jiri is the best thing from this whole trade. Someone needs to start a I Love Jiri Fan Club. 

BTW, Pierce is playing WAY better, although he MUST learn to give the ball to the PG when running the break and getting the rebound. I love him in the half court set, turnaround and a shot, nothing more (like dribbleing) or two steps and a shot.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Cupcakes*

I guess all the C's needed to get back on track is to play a few of those Western conference cupcakes. The Sonics have no idea how to defend in general, and no idea of how to defend Pierce in particular. Does that make Nate McMillan a cupcake too?


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

C's biggest test is on Friday against the hottest team in NBA now, not counting Lakers. Hope they can win big against Raptors. I will be watching there at Fleet Center. Hopefully, my presence will give them a W.:yes: :grinning:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I wouldn't call the Jazz & Nuggets cupcakes. The Nuggets where 1st in the midwest for awhile (and they are only half a game back now...) and the Jazz are the biggest surprise in the NBA.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The Nuggets are not cupcakes except that they have a cupcake starting point guard. The Jazz are cupcakes but they have an excellent coach. The Sonics win the baker's dozen award.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

WHAT!!!! Another melt down again. But, PP is getting hot again. C'mon C's


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> WHAT!!!! Another melt down again. But, PP is getting hot again. C'mon C's


THERE IS NO WAY WE LOSE THIS. IT WOULD BE EMBARASSING.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Are we trading 3's here?? It's crazy man. It's like Kings-Mavs game.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Where is Jiri btw? He disappeared on the second half.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> Where is Jiri btw? He disappeared on the second half.


Injury.

EDIT: I think he rolled his foot.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

He twisted a ankle but he'll fine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What is up with the Celtic offense? 

Are they running now all of a sudden? Where did the sudden shift in philosophy come from? Did O'Brien start realizing his job was in danger? 

126 points so far. Wow. Hope they keep it up.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

OK, thanks guys for the quick info. I missed it earlier because I thought they would win the game. I was watching other games on NBALP.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> I thought they would win the game.


They did.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> What is up with the Celtic offense?
> 
> Are they running now all of a sudden? Where did the sudden shift in philosophy come from? Did O'Brien start realizing his job was in danger?
> ...


I think the team is bound and daterminded not to have Raef play more then he has to  

Really though I think they are just gelling.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> What is up with the Celtic offense?


They played the Sonics...


I think we are the worst defensive team in the NBA. Although, I don't think anyone could stop Paul Pierce when he plays like that. He was unstoppable in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

71 total points in the fourth. That's insane. Thats more than many games have in one half. Its also how the game should be.

Here's a question for you all, don't ponder it so long. When watching Walter McCarty dribble, I start to get the feeling that perhaps I could play in the NBA too...am I the only one?

Also, I think Mike Gorman summarized the SuperSonics better than anyone else possibly could. He said, "The Sonics, the NBA's best team when playing from 31 down."


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Did the Sonics model themselves after last year's Celtics? They took 41 threes. The Celtics seem to have trouble defending the three. 

That was a great game by the C's both offensively and defensively except for the first several minutes of the fourth. Banks, Jones, and McCarty looked pretty pathetic, but to their credit, they were thrown in together after not playing all game. Otherwise, the rest of the team looked awesome. Pierce was on fire offensively, but he also rebounded well and had 4 blocks. I was surprised when I saw that, because I don't really remember the blocks. Jiri was awesome. He may make us forget about Raef. James is handling the press much better. It didn't work this time. The Sonics may not be a great team, but they were .500 in the West coming in. I wish we could just play the West all the time. We're 5-2 against the West and 5-10 against the East. 

By the way, who's Richie Frahm?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> What is up with the Celtic offense?
> 
> Are they running now all of a sudden?


No, it was mostly half court offense. Yes, the Sonics are THAT bad defensively. Clueless. Just take it to the hole. They can be beaten off the dribble every time.

Welsch obviously played well until he sprained his ankle, and Pierce had a great second quarter. But I thought that the two unsung heroes were Battie, who played his third straight good game, and Kedrick Brown, who actually looked like a basketball player. He made a couple of nice passes and some good defensive plays also.

The C's coaching staff clearly worked on beating the full court zone trap after Phoenix embarrassed them with that defense the other night.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Random Observations*

The Sonics can SHOOT. Imagine when they get Ray Allen back.

Kedrick had a second straight solid game. Way to go!

Jiri Welsch is a basketball player.

Mike James, you gotta love him!

Nice game Tony Battie!

126 points! RUN, BABY, RUN!!!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Random Observations*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> The Sonics can SHOOT. Imagine when they get Ray Allen back.
> 
> Kedrick had a second straight solid game. Way to go!
> ...


The Sonics appear to be a cross between the Kings (disturbingly good shooting) and the Mavericks pre-Walker (no defense, no inside presence, no good big men). Unfortunately for them, they're in the west. Also, as long as we're talking about shooting, the Celtics shot 58% in this game and 44% from 3, both numbers are better than what the Sonics did. 

I don't think people realize how atheltic Kedrick Brown is. I don't think its possible really. If he can regularly shoot between 40-50%, with his defensive skills and untouchable athleticism, he will be a major player for this team. Its just a question of whether or not OB gives him the chance to get to that point. Right now he's getting minutes, but the minutes he's getting come essentially as Mike James' backup and Jiri playing the point. As much as I want Kedrick to succeed, I want Marcus Banks getting minutes too. If only OB could come to his senses and see that the best running group he could put out is with those three together, Banks, Brown, and Welsch. When pressure comes, Banks and Welsch can take the ball-handling pressure off of each other as they're both capable point guards and Kedrick getting out there and running and finishing is a thing of beauty. I've said this before, perhaps not here, but I have, if the Celtics took Richard Jefferson and the Nets took Kedrick Brown, the Nets would be the same team, if not better. Also, as long as I'm raving about the guy, this is his natural rookie year, meaning the year after he would have graduated from college, which is the year that guys are supposed to break out, if they ever are. He's playing the best ball of his career, which isn't saying much I know, he just needs to recognize that himself and he will truly break out.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Vitaly*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Look, Vitaly could kill us. But Joe Forte has a better shot of getting a triple-double tonight.


I thought Bruno Sundov would've got it against us first.


----------

